# Free Giveaways



## prg (Jul 18, 2010)

After years of happy aquarium keeping, I have had to give up the hobby due to downsizing of our home. I have working E-heim & Jebo cannister filters, air pumps & some expensive fresh water fertilizers & nutrients which I am prepared to give to the first person who is will to collect in the Clementi area...pls call Paul 96687807


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Man I wish I was close by, sure could use them.


----------



## leronidas (Jul 18, 2010)

Where you from i am interested if your in driving Distance i Live in Ontario California


----------

